# I'm going in...and I'm going to CLEAN!!



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, ladies, it's finally happened! DS and his girlfriend and 2 kids (3 yo, and 6 mo) have moved out of my livingroom and into their OWN HOUSE. They have been moving for the last week, and still have some stuff at my house, but most of it is gone...

And my house is trashed!!! It's been very hard to get motivated to clean when you are stepping over everyone's stuff, and all the corners are filled to the brim with baby stuff, etc. No one's fault, just not enough room in my little house for 4 extra people. (DD and her boyfriend are still here, but at least they have rooms upstairs. I can live with that for now, if I can get the rest of my house back!)

So, I am leaving work early today. I will go home this afternoon while no one is home. It is suppose to be a beautiful day. I should be getting the garden ready, but no... I'M GOING IN... and I'm going to CLEAN! :sing:

Never thought I'd be this excited about cleaning my house! ound: It just feels like a huge weight has lifted, and now I can see all the clutter and filth that were hiding underneath it all! I just can't stand it any longer. If things go well, I'll take tomorrow off too!

I do kinda miss that baby, though!


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

I know exactly how you feel. My daughter, son-in-law and baby were here for several months when they found mold in the house they were renting (baby ended up in the hospital for 6 weeks). They slept in my sewing room (so all my sewing stuff was crammed in my husband's shop and completely inaccessible). The baby slept in our 23 year old son's "office" - he has MD so lives with us as do our 21 year old son and our 19 year old daughter. I gave them the dining room as thier "living area" in the hopes they would contain their computer and messes there - yea, right. They finally moved out the end of February after they got their tax return. I could not believe how filthy my dining room and sewing room were after they moved out. I don't know where I went wrong because I did NOT raise her to be that messy. There were just too many people in this house and my electric bill was horrendous.

By the way, I really, really do miss the baby too. I only get to see her once a week now and it just kills me sometimes not to be able to pick her up and play with her any time I want. But it is soooo nice to have my house back and be able to sew again.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Best wishes and hugs! You go girl!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I feel your pain. My 18 yo dd is a mess in motion. I fear what is hiding in her room. We are going around and around right now about the dishes. She doesn't seem to think she needs to do them - doesn't get the part about "if you do them every day they don't stack up and they are easy to do". She's about to find out what life on the streets is like if she doesn't shape up! I am just about that fed up....


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I got some cleaning done. It's not perfect, but at least I feel better about it! LOL.

I got all my laundry caught up, and even got all my bedding washed. 

The livingroom is back to looking like a livingroom again, with the exception of the "Pack & Play" that I left set up in front of the fireplace, as we are not opposed to the little one coming back to visit!  I boxed their misc. stuff as I cleaned, and set it all in the mudroom to take to them later this week.

The kitchen/dining floor got a good scrubbing and I boxed up stuff that goes to DS's house as I picked up in there, too. (Shoes, slippers, extra car seat, etc.) DS came to the house looking for some of his tools, and took everything I had boxed up as well!  

Yesterday, I took everything off the porch, and scrubbed the floor... TWICE! It was so, so filthy, and Toad, our wonderdog, had got in a fight with who knows what, and the end of his ear was ripped open, with blood dripping off of it. He also felt the need to shake his head all over the porch, so it looked like the battle had taken place on the porch! :shocked: So I spent the morning cleaning it up. Not what I originally planned, but it's nice to be able to go out sock-footed again, without my socks turning black!! LOL.

dragonfly65, I'm looking forward to my expenses going down, too! The electric, the water (we've NEVER used that much water!!), and my grocery budget should be returning to a more sane level next month! And thank God it is warming up, and we won't be heating as much. We did keep the house a little warmer than we would have, because of the baby.

manygoatsnmore, I know what you mean, fearing what is hiding in there! DD is quite an accomplished packrat (a trait she inherited from her father) and the piles are pretty high in there. I try to limit her to her bedroom for storing it, but I see there are currently boxes that have spilled over into the upstairs hallway. I'll have to get on her again!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

How goes the cleaning war now, Lickcreek? It sounds like you got a lot done.  

I know I looked in Abby's room yesterday and I was amazed at the stack of laundry she had in there. I think I've bought her too many clothes. She hasn't gone through them to let me know which ones she wants to keep, and she sees no sense in doing laundry as long as there are more clothes to wear.  Then there's the dirty dishes, food debris, etc. Ugh, Ugh UGH!


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ahh, well, as with most of my well thought out plans, the attack on the house has been put aside and replaced by helping DH build the garden shed. I did make a reasonable dent, but believe me, that dent has been filled in and then some!

BUT, the new Garden Shed is pretty important to me. It will give me some storage space for alot of things that get piled around the house, and porch, and tool shed, and lean-to shed... you get the picture. We are currently putting it together in DH's shop, because of all the rain we've been getting lately. DH and DF built the floor and walls while DD and I took the siding outside and primed it. (Still have 2 sheets to go, but ran out of primer) Last nite DH and I put the siding on 3 of the walls. It only needs the front wall where the doors will go to be enclosed. Then he will move it outside and cover with plastic while he builds the roof trusses.

So... he would like to have the inside walls painted/primed before that happens. Everyone should be out tonight but me, and I was looking forward to getting something done inside. But I will probably do the painting instead. I will have all day Friday with no one home, and more time to tackle the house again then.

The UP side to all this (besides getting the storage room in the shed) is that the project required tools and the electric saw that have taken up residence on the mudroom floor since last January (Yes, that's January 2009). So DH packed them all back to the shop where they belong to use them. The only thing left is the ceramic tile saw. Wonder if I could convince him I need a ceramic tile floor in the Garden Shed? :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hehe - you crack me up! I'm so jealous - your garden shed sounds wonderful.


----------

